# Started a BL Comic



## Mirage (May 11, 2019)

*Division Zero*
hey guys, I'm starting a mini serie of comic strips telling the story of Elih, a pacifist boy who was oblied to enroll the magic army. Where he met a man called Vax, known by everyone as "The Deadly admiral". Vax is a psychopath who entered the army when a young man, to be able to commit murder without being hunted by the justice.

This duality of ideologies will change Elih's world brutally.
-
I'm new to the community, so your support is very important. I could use some tips and maybe make new friends? :3

Hope you enjoy the 1st page. I'll post another one today later.

Userpage of Mir4ge -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Animalcrackersthehuman (Aug 15, 2019)

Oh my god this is ann amazing concept!! i would love to read this story, I really hope you make more!!


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice art so far.


----------



## BunBunArt (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice! I'm following you to read more ♥


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 15, 2019)

I mean not my cup of tea. But I like the art and I hope everything works out for ya mate with this. If done right. I can see this getting a good amount of attention.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 16, 2019)

Great art! Might need some improvement in a few places, though. Like in page 4, the villagers are drawn a tad too faintly. Otherwise, keep it up!


----------



## Mirage (Sep 3, 2019)

Animalcrackersthehuman said:


> Oh my god this is ann amazing concept!! i would love to read this story, I really hope you make more!!


Thank you my friend. I'm certainly working in more stuff. I'm also publishing on Tapas, I believe it's better to read, because the resolution is higher than the furaffinitis'. Also I can make longer episodes. If you like to check ir out: Check out Division Zero on Tapas Division Zero | Tapas


----------



## Mirage (Sep 3, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Nice art so far.


Thanks dear


----------



## Mirage (Sep 3, 2019)

RoxyHana said:


> Nice! I'm following you to read more ♥


Thaaanks


----------



## Mirage (Sep 3, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I mean not my cup of tea. But I like the art and I hope everything works out for ya mate with this. If done right. I can see this getting a good amount of attention.


Thank you for your visit anyways. And for the support


----------



## Mirage (Sep 3, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Great art! Might need some improvement in a few places, though. Like in page 4, the villagers are drawn a tad too faintly. Otherwise, keep it up!


Of course, we're always improving   Thanks!


----------

